# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  food enrichment

## Panpichit

Hi guy, i'm Panpichit from BKK. im new in Killies but do aquaplant for a year.  :Smile:  now i have 20 N. guenter fry and feed them with micro worm and some artemia the question is Anyone try to enrichment live food? by what and how? i think some kind of spirurina powder should be ok..right?? 
Thank for your help...
Panpichit,

----------


## shortman

> Anyone try to enrichment live food? by what and how? i think some kind of spirurina powder should be ok..right??


I use Daphnia/BBS and feed them with algae/Vit-C/vit-B/Cyclopeeze/Naturose Astaxanthan until their color change.  :Smile:  From there I feed the Daphnia/BBS to the fry or fish.

----------

